# whaddythink? capsray cs8000 for $450



## workpot (Aug 28, 2008)

I can't seem to find much about this sprayer/turbine, good or bad. As I have said I can get it for $450, has orginal reciept, manual, its still in original box. Seller states its been in storage at his shop for 7 years or so bought it 12 years ago and used it maybe 3 times. It looks brand new perfect. I expect to spray thinner stuff, but I may want to spray latex at some point. It is the discontinued capspray 3 stage. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.

Rob


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I have never liked any cap sprayers.Give me an airless an a 211.Or a conventional with a 2 gallon pot


----------



## DarkHorse (Sep 19, 2010)

*Capspray 8000 Experience*

I have had a Capspray 8000 since it was a brand new model. (Of course I paid double what you've been quoted for the one now).

Yes, it does an excellent job with thinner finishes. With a #5 needle set, I've done a ton of latex work with it as well. It handles latex fine if you thin it 10% - 15%, though it is way slower per square foot painted than an airless unit. (I suspect the newer units with more stages in their turbine setup will paint faster; particularly with thicker finishes).

As a matter of fact, the job for which I originally bought it was when I had to paint 30 louvered doors with interior latex and just couldn't face doing it with a brush. The quality an HVLP gun will do is outstanding.

Like any HVLP gun, just make sure you filter the paint. HVLP guns are not very forgiving of lumps.

I've also shot lacquers and polyurethanes with it; also with good results.

I love HVLP guns. The overspray is so much less that you can pain closer to other materials, paint inside without a giant paint fox descending on everything, pint on windier days without a lawsuit, and use less of expensive paints,


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I just sold my CapSpray 9900, got to where it was much easier to use a airless even in tight spots. I really didn't like all the air the hvlp put out you can really fill a room up with very fine dust I didn't like at all.


----------

